# 2 Dollar PFS



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Made this PFS from a razor blade paint scraper I picked up from Harbor Freight for 2 dollars. Thought I'd share. Figure I'll practice with it before I try my nice PFSs because if I mess this one up, no big deal. Hope you all like this


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good idea! Never thought about putting gippsy tabs in one like that. I'd say if you can shoot it you can shoot anything.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great idea! Let us know how it works!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Clever!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea!,,,


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I forgot to note that the tabs are one piece up to the point where they pass the clamping point of the scraper then I cut them it two. You really have to tighten the clamping screw, I had to use a screw driver as I couldn't tighten it enough to hold by hand. I've tried a few shots and found that adding some electrical tape around the screw area makes it much more comfortable. Still deciding whether or not to try to build up the thickness of the frame. Also had to shorten the tubes by a couple inches. Hopefully the weather will break soon so I can get some proper range time.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I finally got to shoot this baby today, a little twist and tweak and no frame hits just gotta get accurate with it


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Raventree I have stopped shooting PFS mostly. I'll be happy to send out the last Torpedo I made if you think you'll shoot it.

It's the one on the right. You can have the Oak natty PFS if you'd rather that. That thing is basically indestructible. I learned to tweak on it.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm really enjoying the whole PFS style of shooting and would be honored to have the last torpedo you made, it looks like it would fit my hand quite well.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey Buddy. Last week was insane for me. I'll get it out tomorrow if post office is open. (Crazy cold around here and people don't know how to handle it.)


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> Made this PFS from a razor blade paint scraper I picked up from Harbor Freight for 2 dollars. Thought I'd share. Figure I'll practice with it before I try my nice PFSs because if I mess this one up, no big deal. Hope you all like this


Are you shooting this sling and does it work for you... I made one very similar from a scraper I got from Lowe's and it never seemed to work well ! here is a pic of it from back in the day !



wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well because I don't have a life and harbor freight is 5 minutes away from me, I bought one of your $1.98 scrapers ... now to figure out how to make it work .... I love the price, love the size, now to get the paracord loops to stay put ;- ) I may need to do what you did and have a one piece tab and then split in two !

Could be a nice pseudo shooter ?

wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

This slingshot has potential, but I am not very good with it  I have not had any fork hits but I am having trouble connecting with my targets. I think is just me as I have shot a few pfs slingshots all with very little success. I do like the compactness but it I can't connect what is the point.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> This slingshot has potential, but I am not very good with it  I have not had any fork hits but I am having trouble connecting with my targets. I think is just me as I have shot a few pfs slingshots all with very little success. I do like the compactness but it I can't connect what is the point.


I feel your sadness and your pain, as I have had trouble with PFS's too ...... hence the reason for my ultra cheapo wire sling from China at ~ $2.00. (if you talk to them you may get it for under $2.00) This El Cheapo is a bit thinner wire, lighter, but steel, very magnetic and very, very tough (no zinc %#&@ for sure). I can shoot it as well as my other Chinese Cheapos.

As with the other cheap Chinese wire sling the only good thing is the frame, and you will need to dress it up a bit, which is fun and maybe do a little deburring around the edges, that takes maybe 10 minutes !

wll

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-high-velocity-hunting-hunter-catapult-slingshot-sling-shot-AL/172872088466?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D50687%26meid%3D099061bbf3ac49d8b5864a13c883e80d%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D172872088466%26itm%3D172872088466&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042


----------



## Catapillar (Feb 27, 2018)

A very clever Idea... May try that one day


----------

